# Premium Stereo Upgrade?



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone have access to the stereo diagrams that show the premium stereo is done?

Does Chrysler still use "premium" speakers with the amps integrated with the speaker or is it a separate amp? 

Also would it be possible to obtain all the components and install the premium stereo in a 2011 Routan?


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

I did a little research and determine the speakers do not have amps integrated. All of the speakers would need to be replaced with the upgrade infinity 2 ohm. Call a Chrysler and ask them to provide pricing on the two front speakers 05064120AB & 05064120AA so you can get an idea of the costs. 

Pics of speaker removal:
http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...s-Mystery-Explained/page5?highlight=+506-WATT

Another thread I found on a slightly different stereo Dodge Journey shows wiring may need to be added to upgrade the stereo:
http://www.dodgejourneyforum.com/index.php?/topic/756-infinity-system/



— Six speakers (included with Media Center 430, Media Center 730N or Entertainment Group I)

— Nine amplified speakers with subwoofer and 506-watt amplifier (included with Premium Sound Group)

Premium Surround Sound System
The new-for-2008 premium surround sound system with a minivan-first subwoofer and 506-watt amplifier is available on both the Dodge Grand Caravan and Chrysler Town & Country. The 506-watt amplifier offers 11 channels with 46 watts per channel. The system also includes three instrument panel speakers, two front-door-mounted speakers, two speakers in the rear quarter, two speakers in the D-pillar and an eight-inch, two-channel, dual-voice coil subwoofer. The system also offers Digital Signal Processing (DSP) 7.1 Surround Sound and is capable of simulating two-channel media into a multi-channel format. The premium sound system offers proper sound imaging and excellent frequency response with smooth delivery. The surround sound provides an enhanced listening and viewing experience of CDs, DVDs, games and other media sources, since the sound output is channeled through the various speakers in the minivan.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I had a Journey with the premium system and I really liked it and miss it. I want to upgrade the Routan to the premium, but I don't want to spend a lot of money to do so. I am hoping that someone can tell us if the wiring is already present and if an upgrade is a matter of plug and play, either on the speakers and/or the amp. It appears that the amp goes in the empty compartment above the jack, that is current open for storage. The premium models have that closed off and based upon my research, the amp is in there. I looked and could not locate any preinstalled harness. 

If the amp is cost prohibitive for me, does anyone have an opinion about upgrade just the speakers and what type of improvement that may render. I was thinking of upgrade one set at a time.

Thanks, steve


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

That sucks the wiring isn't there :-\

I think the Mopar Kicker upgrade should work - http://www.moparsupercenter.com/mopar-kicker-premium-speaker-upgrade-package77kick11.html

Only annoying thing is they're 4 ohm instead of 2ohm so you'll lose some volume. I wish there were more drop-in 6x9 + 3.5 components that don't require a completely separate crossover.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

I have the premium system in our Routan (factory installed) ..... it sucks !


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

71sbeetle said:


> I have the premium system in our Routan (factory installed) ..... it sucks !


The 6 speaker sucks more, but I want an upgrade without having to tear into the system too much.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah...even our 2011 Premium sound system leaves something to be desired. The same with our 2009. I will definitely upgrade it eventually, but it is something that should have been kick-ass from the factory.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

I've been thinking about upgrading all of our speakers to something better, just keeping the factory wiring and amp. It just sounds so hollow and pretty weak, maybe I'm just used to the Dynaudio in my Passat Wagon and my Golf


----------

